# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Senseless Banter >  >  Which nation has the most beautiful women?

## Hercuflea

The age old question...

I'd have to say it is a heated contest between Japan, Brazil, and any Arab nation.

Japanese


Arab


Brazilian (during Carnaval)

----------


## Mysteryhunter

It seems that just when I find the most beautiful woman I have ever seen,

















Bam! A new one appears.
So I think the whole world is just full of a-lot of Hot Womenz!

----------


## WakataDreamer

Japanese women are flat-chested.

Arab women are always covered up.

Brazilian women are pretty, but... Personally I think American women are the best.

<.<

> .>

(We have plastic surgery and breast implants)

----------


## Kiza

> Japanese women are flat-chested.
> 
> Arab women are always covered up.
> 
> Brazilian women are pretty, but... Personally I think American women are the best.
> 
> <.<
> 
> > .>
> ...





Yeah. Hot.

----------


## Invader

> We have plastic surgery and breast implants



I believe Brazil is actually number 1 in that department.

----------


## slayer

I would post a picture of an asian girl but I can't decide which one to post...

They're all hot ;__;

----------


## acatalephobic

Although Japanese, Arab, and Brazilian women are all beautiful...

Pretty much every nation has the most beautiful women, if you think about it hard enough.

----------


## Carôusoul

Arab women are the least hot race for moi.


Anyway;

Eurasian for the win.

Half japanese half european.

Can't go wrong.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

Yeah I'd say anything that's half white half Asian is made of pure, genetically superior, WIN.  ::D:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Barring the underlying truth that you're likely to find a woman from any nation that's more beautiful that of any other nation:

I say Brazil. Hands down. I was actually going to say Brazil based on the title of the OP, alone, before I saw that they were actually mentioned in the OP.

Just ungodly hot.  :drool:

----------


## Serkat

I'd like to introduce some evidence to this thread. A study among thousands of male travelers found that Swedish girls were always the highest rated on average. I think Japanese came in second, then possibly French.

It's been ages since I read about that study. All I remember with certainty is that Sweden came in first. You can probably find it by googling.

My personal preference is probably Scandinavian, Icelandic, Japanese.

----------


## Kiza

Personally, I like the nation of Female.

----------


## Siиdяed

> Yeah I'd say anything that's half white half Asian is made of pure, genetically superior, WIN.







> Eurasian for the win.
> 
> Half japanese half european.
> 
> Can't go wrong.



This.

----------


## Hercuflea

I'm not much into mixed-blood (looks only, not to be racist or anything)

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Hard to say, I don't have a very good concept of what nation someone comes from, unless their Asian. 

I'm going to go with native hawaiian, and hispanic women. They've got those thick sexy legs, and a nice tan. American women seem so pale and skinny sometimes.

----------


## Hercuflea

post pics people

----------


## acatalephobic

> Personally, I like the nation of Female.



Agreed.

----------


## Universal Mind

> Yeah. Hot.



Oh my God!  Lex Luthor made all American women look like Courtney Love on heroin! Quick, Batman, make them all look like the American model Shay Laren!

----------


## Carôusoul

> Oh my God!  Lex Luthor made all American women look like Courtney Love on heroin! Quick, Batman, make them all look like the American model Shay Laren!





Maybe its just the angle, but distance between chin and breasts is unnaturally large' also the largeness of the breasts make them droop like fuck.

Hence weird uneven cleavage.

Overall not pleasing.


Cute Eurasian beats slutty american.




Seriously. Oversized droopy plastic thing vs EURASIAAAA

Look at the differences in make up amounts etc. 

I can't express in words how much better eurasian girl is.

clear winner.





Edit;

Its aso notable how few eurasians there are in comparison to many other ethnicities. This rarity adds levels of attraction.

----------


## ClouD

> This rarity adds levels of attraction.



Delicious.

----------


## Carôusoul

> Delicious.



You're a boy, it doesn't work for you.


EDIT; I'm not talking to you.

----------


## Goldney

> Oh my God!  Lex Luthor made all American women look like Courtney Love on heroin! Quick, Batman, make them all look like the American model Shay Laren!



What the hell? Is she half-melting or something?

Also Lex Luthor and Batman are from entirely different comics...

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

More visual aids!
(I'm broadening my selection to Latinas, in general. Brazilians, alone, just don't do them justice.)

Unknown Latin Beauties

Shakira

Sofia Vergara

More to come...

----------


## acatalephobic

i _don't_ want to objectify...
...but, i'm sorry, for the sake of argument: if we're talking westernized ideals of beauty, you can't go without mentioning:

*Jessica Stam*. Not many girls look good facing straight forward, but this one does...and from every other angle...

*Spoiler* for _Jessica_: 











Or *Chan Marshall* of Cat Power. This girl's beautiful inside and out. She'll write/sing the pants off you to boot. First album at 17? Come on... ::bowdown:: 

*Spoiler* for _Charlyn_: 













Both have stunning eyes and are gorgeous sans makeup. Maybe it's just me.

:tries with all her might to keep her mind out of the gutter:


_Edit: That eurasian girl is absolutely adorable though. Only downside: i'd feel like a pedophile being with a girl that looked like that though...it just doesn't sit right._

----------


## YULAW

First I like to say thanks to acatalephobic for posting Jessica Stam because she is truely the definition of sheer beauty. Now I have a few pictures of my own to throw into the mix.

It's really hard to choose one particular nation for having the most beautiful women as I feel there are several nations that could fit the bill. My preference however would be Asian. Japanese or Chinese women are who I'm usually attracted to.




Now on another note there is definately something about a beautiful Nubian Princess that just grabs my attention in the right way. She is damn near flawless to me. 



And I cannot forget about my beautiful Filipina's They are up there as well.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> (also does anyone else see a penis and a vagina in that photo? ...and an ass )



Rofl. Neck, armpit and boobage? If so, I see them.  ::chuckle::

----------


## nina

> Rofl. Neck, armpit and boobage? If so, I see them.



Good, then I'm not crazy.

----------


## Maria92

> pics plz







> I haz none.







> Well then...you know your mission, should you choose to accept it.
> 
> Also, she reminds me a bit of Laetitia Casta.







> 



Well, I was _about_ to ask why this thread is in SB and not the lounge. Here's my answer. 

Also, thanks, MoSh. ^_^

----------


## Supernova

> This thread has been Katie Fey'd, you can all stop posting now.



I looked into this...WOW!  :drool: 

Score 1 for...wherever she's from, I don't really care  :tongue2:

----------


## Universal Mind

> According to the image URL, 
> misscontest/miss_universe_2008/AMAZONAS.jpg
> 
> she's Miss Universe of 2008
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Miss_Universe_2008
> 
> thus,
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dayana_Mendoza
> 
> Dayana Mendoza is the broad you're looking for.



Thanking for that post: Universal Mind

----------


## BigFan

Problem with this question is that everyone has a different opinion on it as this thread is pure evidence of that  :smiley:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah. I love how this thread had inadvertently turned into the Celebrity Crush List thread.  ::chuckle::

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

> Yeah. I love how this thread had inadvertently turned into the Celebrity Crush List thread.



And I love how the guy version of this thread died prematurely for (probably) the same reason, yet this is still going strong.

----------


## slayer

Japan.

----------


## Maria92

> Japan.



*thanks post*

----------


## slayer

> Actually, there's a button for that.



Not in senseless banter  :tongue2:

----------


## Maria92

Hence my wondering why something like this can get away with being on-topic, while this thread remains confined to SB.

----------


## UsernameTheRand

> Hard to say, I don't have a very good concept of what nation someone comes from, unless their Asian. 
> 
> I'm going to go with native hawaiian, and hispanic women. They've got those thick sexy legs, and a nice tan. American women seem so pale and skinny sometimes.



So do Scandinavians.

----------


## Bjernehed

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder <3

----------


## cygnus

haha, mario this is for you:

----------


## Maria92

Cyg, you're a wonderful person.  ::teeth::

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Its good to know that Mario is still the resident pervert around here.

----------


## slayer

Lulu was probably my favorite character in FF10.

Edit:

*Oh my god.*


*Spoiler* for _Japanese Cosplay Overload._:

----------


## Maria92

> Its good to know that Mario is still the resident pervert around here.



Damn straight. 





> Lulu was probably my favorite character in FF10.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> *Oh my god.*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _Japanese Cosplay Overload._:



 ::teeth::

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Ugg. Something about that hair is a real turn off for me.
Still, me vote goes to the East-Asian countries, or East-Asian-Mixed-White




 :Shades wink:  Gentlemen.

----------


## Maria92

::teeth::  

Yesyesyesyesyesyesyes @ #1

----------


## DeeryTheDeer

> 



Wow. I really, really like this girl's face. She's unique. The hair and costume rocks as well.

----------

